# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Sara Leshi, shqiptarja e parë nudo në "PLAYBOY"

## Flori

*M*otomodelja shqiptare nga Shkupi, 21 vjeçarja Sara Leshi, do të jetë shqiptarja e parë që do të pozoj Sara Leshi, shqiptarja e parë në ‘’PLAYBOY’’ nudo për edicionin slloven të revistës së njohur amerikane të meshkujve "PLAYBOY". Sara Leshi si rezultat i paraqitjes së saj në ballinën e kësaj reviste pornografike, ka qenë edhe mysafire speciale e pronarit të "PLAYBOY’"-it, Hugh Hefner, në vilën e tij luksoze në Los Angeles të Kalifornisë, në SHBA. Shkupjania bukuroshe shprehet se ka nderin që të jetë fotomodeleja e parë shqiptare që do të pozoj nudo për një revistë kaq të famshme botërore dhe ndjehet tepër krenare që do të thyej tabutë se femrat shqiptare janë inferiore ndaj trendeve moderne të shoqërisë.


*Kush është Sara Leshi?*

Sara Leshi ka lindur më 7 Mars 1987, në Shkup të Maqedonisë. Është vetëm 21 vjeçe, biondinë, e lartë 176 cm dhe peshon 48 kg, sykaltër. I posedon të gjitha predispozitat fizike të jetë shqiptarja e parë që do thyej mitin e mos lakuriqësisë së femrës shqiptare. Karriera e saj në show biznes ka nisur që herët, që në moshë të re, ku ajo me bukurinë dhe sharmin e saj ka marrë pjesë në shumë sfilita mode, edicione bukurie e spote reklamuese. Kulmi i suksesit të saj është shpallja MISS MAQEDONIA më vitin 2004.

----------


## Flori



----------


## Apollyon

Eshte shum e emancipuar vajza, ka ber edhe video private, seksi.

Bravo. lol

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nuk ka pse të jetë e emancipuar për të bërë video seksi në këmbim të parave sesa fakti që meqë ke para, grua dhe fëmi të kesh edhe një të dashur apo jo? Fundja kjo nuk është e martuar....

Besoj se do ta kuptosh se ku e kam fjalën.

----------


## alda09

nuk e kuptoj pse e denoni zgjedhjen e saj. secili eshte i lire te bej c'te doje me jeten dhe veten e tij.

----------


## Cimo

> *M*otomodelja shqiptare nga Shkupi, 21 vjeçarja Sara Leshi, do të jetë shqiptarja e parë që do të pozoj Sara Leshi, shqiptarja e parë në PLAYBOY nudo për edicionin slloven të revistës së njohur amerikane të meshkujve "PLAYBOY". Sara Leshi si rezultat i paraqitjes së saj në ballinën e kësaj reviste pornografike, ka qenë edhe mysafire speciale e pronarit të "PLAYBOY"-it, Hugh Hefner, në vilën e tij luksoze në Los Angeles të Kalifornisë, në SHBA. Shkupjania bukuroshe shprehet se ka nderin që të jetë fotomodeleja e parë shqiptare që do të pozoj nudo për një revistë kaq të famshme botërore dhe ndjehet tepër krenare që do të thyej tabutë se femrat shqiptare janë inferiore ndaj trendeve moderne të shoqërisë.
> ]



Sedi ku e ke mare kete lajm mirepo ky lajm ka te vertete tjeter. Respektivisht Sara do te pozoje per Playboy mirepo jo ne Los Angelos as tek Hugh Hefner por per Playboy edicioni slloven.

Ciao

----------


## RaPSouL

Bukuri e rallë moj buskuqe, syqershi  :ngerdheshje: 

Vërtet një vajzë e bukur, i dëshiroj fat në profesionin e saj më tutje...

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Epo me kishin thene qe gjithcka eshte pune leshi e  per te treguar leshin kush me mire se nje goce Leshi mund ta bente ?
Bashkohem me xhuxhumakun, urime fisit Leshi, tregon qe mbiemrin se ka vene kot. Fisi Leshi me ne fund nxorri nje perfaqesuese te denje.

----------


## Flori



----------


## Kreksi

Ky  imazhi si per me Numer 13  e 14 me jep te kuptoje se ketu njeriu nuke shef asgje e  bukur, nje giht te nfgritur  lartë  me ata thonjë gjoja te yjeve e qe per mua jane te shtazve, sepse  paskemi nevoj ti emitojmi kafshet ?  Ku eshte bukuria ketu ?

----------


## geezer

> Eh si vajti kjo puna e gocave te famshme, Lesh e nudo........


*hahahah bravo njeri shum po me pelqen kometi yt*

----------


## FTN_2004

sikur te nderroje emrin ne Hairy do jete me kollaj per te huajt t'ia thone emrin?

Icik me vonese kjo, po shqiptaren e pare te Girls gone wild e di njeri se kush eshte ? :P

----------


## Kaos

po kjo ka edhe clip qe ka ber me nje cun heheh eshte shum e njohur ne internet me clipin e saj :

----------


## Kreksi

Mua nuke me pelqen fare, klipe apo jo, shifet nga fizionomia, nuke pelqeht....

----------


## strange

qonka bo puna lesh knej :P

----------


## xani1

Sa ra Leshi?
Nuk del vetëm ajo lakuriq, ka mjaftë shoqe këngëtare, shqiptare.

----------


## zoomen15

Do eci kjo goca do eci :Lulja3:

----------


## Veton Shkupi

Nje brifing i shkurter! 

Sara Lleshi e ka baben shqiptar ndersa nenen maqedone, nuk din asnje fjale shqip, nuk identifikohet si shqiptare....ndersa mos te nderhyj ne disa gjera tjera me personale qe i di per te! 

Perndryshe eshte shume sexy and wanted!

----------


## Veton Shkupi

...eshte nje vajze per te cilen te nevojitet pak bukuri, pak flert, pak lek, dhe nja dy gram koka....dhe papritmas eshte e ytja!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fehmi R

eshte me e rendishme  etika,me mire te  shiqoim si  subjekt  se sa  ajo qe perdor  trupin e saj objekt  qe ka shum te ngjar te  jet ajo e vertet -objekt seksi-  ne shqiptaret  nuk e kemi pasur ket zakon,do krenohesha  gjithsesi sikur te  kishte ndonje intervist ne uashington post,tribune etj,e jo ne  ate revist  me gjith  ate nam  te zi  qe ka ajo,marre me i ardh asaj dhe familjes se  saj.Duhej  me arrit njeriu ne  jete  te kuptoi se qka eshtee bukur dhe etike e qka eshte  per epsh....?????!!!!!

----------

